# how do these lab results look?



## mikeD223 (Aug 21, 2014)

38 yr old male

TSH *1.06ng/dl *range 0.50-6.00

Thyroxine serum free *1.14ng/dl *0.75- 1.54

Triodothyronime (t3) *140 ng/dl or ng/ml??* range (0.7 - 1.7) says units converted see lab report??

Am i in the range where i should feel best?

Vitamin D hydroxy25 *44.7* range 30.00-100.00


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mid to 3/4 range for Free's and I would say higher range for total 3 although total 3 and Free T-3 tend to track along nicely with each other. You are middle range for FT-4, I hate to comment not knowing the actual range for your total 3. Take another look at your Total 3 lab report - the range you are giving is not correct.

You are definitely low in D and need supplements.

Are you taking thyroid replacements? If so - how much do you take?

How do you currently feel? I would imagine you experience some fatigue due to the lower range D.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the Board!

I remain confused about that T3 result but will comment that your FREE T4 is rather low and most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1.0 or less.

It would be a very very good idea if you could get a FREE T3 Test and information is provided above on that!

What prompted your thyroid test? Are you symptomatic? If so, could you tell us about your symptoms?


----------



## mikeD223 (Aug 21, 2014)

my main symptom is exhaustion throughout the day and waking up from 8 hours of sleep and not feeling refreshed. Ringing in the ears sometimes more annoying than other days. I'm not gaining excessive weight but I have gained maybe ten pounds this past year.

Where should my t4 be? I know you say 3/4 of the range but where would that be say like 1.40? With a tsh of 1.06 .... .06 would make that much of a difference?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; 132 to 140. However this is all conjecture based on the fact that we do not have a FREE T3 number. You see, the FT4 could be lowish because it is converting to FT3 too fast OR, it could be lower because you are in dire need of T4 replacement.

Also, there are antibodies that attack the TSH receptor site.

I wish this was easy; but alas, it is not!


----------

